# What's going to happen on D-Day...2010?



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

OK guys...I know this has been answered in one way or another.....But in plain black and white, If or when D* decides not to support Tivo beyond 2010, does this mean we won't be able to use the Tivo functions of our boxes any more or not? I've read plenty of threads that say one thing, but others that lead me to believe something else. What's the bottom line? I'm thinking that we can because the software is on the HDD itself. do our Tivo's just turn into another standard receiver after 2010? Or is it just that we won't get any more technical assistance from D* regarding these older receivers?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

l2bengtrek said:


> OK guys...I know this has been answered in one way or another.....But in plain black and white, If or when D* decides not to support Tivo beyond 2010, does this mean we won't be able to use the Tivo functions of our boxes any more or not? I've read plenty of threads that say one thing, but others that lead me to believe something else. What's the bottom line? I'm thinking that we can because the software is on the HDD itself. do our Tivo's just turn into another standard receiver after 2010? Or is it just that we won't get any more technical assistance from D* regarding these older receivers?


It's more a situation of contract expiration affecting how DirecTV deals with TiVo re: tech support; upon expiration, DirecTV can no longer activate new TiVo-based hardware, but also no longer has to pay TiVo licensing fees per-subscriber. There's nothing preventing the receivers from continuing to function and continuing to be active on your account.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Ultimate TV DVRs continue to be "supported" by DirecTV, even though they've long been obsoleted. DirecTivo DVRs will likely have similar "support" long after they're no longer available.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

In 2010, you basically will be using a reciever that will be 8+ years old... (at least in a design sense) How many of you are still using the computer you purchase in 1998?

If you are still using it then...... 

I am sure DirecTV will still have them enabled, but you would probably have to change the hard drive at least once in that time frame.


----------



## markf57 (May 9, 2002)

Q: What's going to happen on D-Day...2010?

A: Nothing.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

markf57 said:


> Q: What's going to happen on D-Day...2010?
> 
> A: Nothing.


Oh I bet "SOMETHING" happens!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

In 2010, I will either be using a Series 4 with my cable or FIOS company or I'll be using a DishTivo box that will become wildly popular with former DirecTivo users after Echostar finally settles the infringement suit with Tivo in mid-2009. 

I will remember having been a DirecTV subscriber back when they had the premier satellite DVR experience and be amazed at how far they fell. 

It's highly unlikely I'll be a DirecTV sub in 2010, so I really won't care if my DirecTivos are operable.


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

I am going to stay with my Tivo until it dies! There is no way I am going to switch to the dreaded R-15! Maybe by then DIRECTV will have something better. Let's just hope so...


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

l2bengtrek said:


> OK guys...I know this has been answered in one way or another.....But in plain black and white, If or when D* decides not to support Tivo beyond 2010, does this mean we won't be able to use the Tivo functions of our boxes any more or not? I've read plenty of threads that say one thing, but others that lead me to believe something else. What's the bottom line? I'm thinking that we can because the software is on the HDD itself. do our Tivo's just turn into another standard receiver after 2010? Or is it just that we won't get any more technical assistance from D* regarding these older receivers?


Even more important, what happens on *Tuesday, January 19, 2038*?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm going to sit back and watch all the recordings for the day on my HR10-250.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Any single simple equation needs you to fill in all the other variables to solve for the unknown.

Will Murdoch be alive in 2010? That's the biggie.

There are a bunch of other highly-placed DirecTV executives with equity in this answer who are over 60 and/or living dangerous lifestyles; same question for each of them.

What's the ownership structure of DirecTV and Tivo in 2010? What's the litigation looking like involving either or both companies at that point. Some of the questions are very specific and could be answered by more knowledgable people than me (perhaps the resident DirecTV shill): for example, what happens to Tivo's current litigaion restrictions against DirecTV in 2010?

How's your cholesterol? Maybe it doesn't matter what DirecTV chooses to do in 2010.

Probably you're looking for a lowest common denominator, all things being equal type of meaningless answer.

That answer is: nothing of consequence.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 23, 2006)

I assume that the combined probabilites that I:

a) still have an operable S2 directivo
b) still *want* to use a S2 directivo

somewhere 4+ years from now is to remote to even worry about. Honestly change the time horizon to 2+ years from now and my answer is the same


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

rminsk said:


> I'm going to sit back and watch all the recordings for the day on my HR10-250.


Tuesday, January 19, 2038? Actually, no you won't since 32-bit LINUX dies that day and along with it any still working TiVo boxes. But then who really cares, in my case I would be almost 90 years old and either would have passed on and/or very likely no current TiVo boxes would still be working, including your HR10-250.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, anything anyone says is all speculation at this point anyway.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> In 2010, you basically will be using a reciever that will be 8+ years old... (at least in a design sense) How many of you are still using the computer you purchase in 1998?
> 
> If you are still using it then......
> 
> I am sure DirecTV will still have them enabled, but you would probably have to change the hard drive at least once in that time frame.


If all the computers built after that were not better, I would still be using the one i bought in 1998. There have been other situation s where the next generation of something was either worse or not as good as the previous therefore i would stay with the origional. Up till now many have tried to match the way tivo works but at least for me no one has. So if by 2010 no one still has developed something that works as good as tivo I will be using mine as long as i can. You make a good point Earl but consider this dvr's first appeared in 98 has anyone who has copied Tivo IE: dish ,cable,or d* matched the way the tivo works. You may say the r15 does but After reading about it for 7 months i dont think so and every now and than i learn even more I dont like like. So as to answer your question Yes i will still be using the same Tivo(interface since i am now using s2) that i used in 98 Cause lets face it Dvrs havent progressed nearly as far as computers have since than.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

I'd be pretty bummed if I still had to use the same DVRs in 2010 that I use now. I'm certainly not worrying about it.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

With Series 3 HD TiVo coming out supposedly this year, I'm more worried about what's going to happen to my receivers in 6 months.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Tuesday, January 19, 2038? Actually, no you won't since 32-bit LINUX dies that day and along with it any still working TiVo boxes. But then who really cares, in my case I would be almost 90 years old and either would have passed on and/or very likely no current TiVo boxes would still be working, including your HR10-250.


This thread is not about the unix 32-bit overlfow of the time_t type, it is about when TiVos contract with DirecTV expires.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

rminsk said:


> This thread is not about the unix 32-bit overlfow of the time_t type, it is about when TiVos contract with DirecTV expires.


I realized that, but thought a little off topic humor was needed. 

_I doubt that when the current contract between DirecTV and TiVo expires in almost 4 years that it will make little difference to DirecTiVo owners._


----------



## dbett (Aug 13, 2001)

I think we should all pause and remember the sacrifices of the brave men who rid Europe of fascism.

But that's just me.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I'm keeping the best dvr around (DirecTiVo) for as long as I can. I'll look at other sources (Dish, cable) if they die or get turned off by Directv.


----------



## The_Geyser (Aug 18, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> Even more important, what happens on *Tuesday, January 19, 2038*?


I don't know. My guide does not go that far out.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dbett said:


> I think we should all pause and remember the sacrifices of the brave men who rid Europe of fascism.
> 
> But that's just me.


I hear ya... and I hate to be a downer, but fascism in Europe didn't end with the fall of the Axis. Franco remained in power until 1975.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

Boy! And all I wanted to know is if I could wake up one morning and find out that my box doesn't work anymore!


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

l2bengtrek said:


> Boy! And all I wanted to know is if I could wake up one morning and find out that my box doesn't work anymore!


Your box will quit for sure in the very early morning hours on *Tuesday, January 19, 2038*, but prior to that date I would bet that nobody has an absolute answer, even Murdoch who will very likely be gone by then.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 23, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> I hear ya... and I hate to be a downer, but fascism in Europe didn't end with the fall of the Axis. Franco remained in power until 1975.


Interesting. One could argue that fascism remains in some areas of Europe even today. Does that make the original argument any less accurate?


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

dbett said:


> I think we should all pause and remember the sacrifices of the brave men who rid Europe of fascism.
> 
> But that's just me.


..and my father (God willing) will appreciate your sentiment!!!

Jim


----------



## SamRoza (Jun 21, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> How many of you are still using the computer you purchase in 1998?


I keep seeing this opinion raised by you R15 enthusiasts(you, Carl, Clint)...honestly, Earl, Once bitten-twice shy. The alternative to my outdated hardware blows, so I'm sticking with my obsolete hardware.

Much like the Windows 3.1 oldtimers who resisted Windows 95 until they year 2000, I don't see myself rushing out to get boned over by DirecTV's overly-enthusiastic development staff again.

Sam


----------

